# Carbs & Cals App



## ColinUK (Sep 23, 2021)

Just downloaded the Carbs & Cals app and looking for guidance on the macros. 

Or thinking I just use it for getting to grips with carb awareness and adjust macros later on maybe?

Thoughts, comments, advice etc welcome as always.

Colin


----------

